
Show HN: An algo based approach to beating the market - marketgod
https://discord.gg/ry8VfcS
======
marketgod
Many people don't believe you can time the market, or beat index fund
investing. Statistically hedge fund managers struggle to beat index returns
with all their custom tools as well and their large informational data-sets.
Our algo based approach can grow portfolios using options trading and
outperform the market.

This week, we have opened our Discord channels as all of our posting has been
automated so now people can see the plans we get into, the time we get in and
out.

We are currently in MTCH/DIS/LULU/HD and will look to get into AAPL tomorrow,
if the plan requirements are met.

[http://plans.marketgodfathers.com/stockimages/9002466145cbd2...](http://plans.marketgodfathers.com/stockimages/9002466145cbd2c7e7e3851.20313503.jpg)

Our algo selects the best plans we can get into on a given day, then we curate
those manually and generate trades to take. We put the same amount into each
plan except the weekly trades have less invested into them.

I posted in the past about starting a service for my project and then another
post to sign up and test-drive via a free trial, however, at that time it
wasn't as detailed so it was hard to see what we were doing. With the channel
open for the week, maybe longer, we hope people can see our results from July
03, 2018 until today.

